# I need help



## reevesbanjo (Aug 30, 2010)

I need help with writing transposing instruments, the Bb clarinet specifically. First of all, im wondering why on these scores

http://www.dlib.indiana.edu/variations/scores/akh8735/large/index.html

the clarinets key signature is G, when it is a "Bb" clarinet, why is there a F#, so every time a clarinet player sees the F they play a Ab note?? to me it makes sense to have the key signature of a Bb clarinet to be two flats. My second question, does a transposing instruments (say Bb clarinet again) change ever, or does it always stay the same. If all the non transposing instruments are in D major with a key signature of 2 sharps, does the clarinets key signature change accordingly or does it stay the same because its a "Bb" clarinet? I also dont understand why the horn in F on that score has no flats. Can someone help me, im writing this piece in D major but this whole "transposing instrument" thing has me stumped.

Mickey


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

A B flat clarinet will be transposed a M2 higher than whatever you initially had it written out at for concert pitch. The key signature will then automatically also go a M2 higher than whatever key you were in initially.


----------



## reevesbanjo (Aug 30, 2010)

so the key signature of Bb clarinet in relation to 0 sharps/flats on other instruments is infact 2 flats?


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

reevesbanjo said:


> so the key signature of Bb clarinet in relation to 0 sharps/flats on other instruments is infact 2 flats?


No, that would be moving things to B _flat _or a _m2_. If other instruments were zero sharps or flats (lets assume C major) The key signature of the B flat clarinet would be 2 sharps (key of D). The answer I believe would be 2 sharps if transposing from C major, and 5 sharps if transposing from A minor.

This is my understanding anyway all though I am only on chapter 7 of my tonal harmony book and currently self - taught. There may be others who understand this better.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

I believe the convention in orchestral writing for horn is that there is no key signature written; it's all done by accidentals in the parts.
Something to do with the historic situation with crooks prior to the invention of the valve.
GG


----------

